# Anschlussmöglichkeiten eines PTC Kaltleiters



## Wassermann (10 Juli 2006)

Problem: ein Gebläsemotor ist bei uns durchgebrannt. Es war zwar ein PTC-Kaltleiteranschluss im Motor vorhanden,  der war aber nicht angeschlossen.  Ich könnte ihn an einen freien analogen SPS-Eingang hängen. Das erscheint mir aber etwas überdimensioniert. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ab welchem Widerstandswert das Gebläse zu heiss sein wird. Weiß eventuell jemand,ob es elektrische Bauteile zum Schaltschrankeinbau gibt, an die man den Kaltleiter (vielleicht sogar mehrere?!) anschließen kann, die dann ab einem bestimmten Widertand ein Signal ausgeben?  Wer kann mir ein gutes, kostengünstifges Gerät empfehlen, an welches man eventuell sogar mehrere PTC's anschließen kann?
Danke für Eure Mühe!
Volker


----------



## nico (10 Juli 2006)

Auswertegeräte dafür gibts auf jeden Fall. Wir haben in einem Schaltschrank für eine Absauganlage ein solches Auswertegerät für einen PTC eingebaut. Ich könnte morgen mal nachsehen von welchem Hersteller das ist.


----------



## Wassermann (10 Juli 2006)

Das wäre nett!


----------



## knabi (10 Juli 2006)

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/index.asp?aktprim=0&lang=de&nodeID=10028438&foldersopen=-7585-5551-5552-6087-6111-6112-&jumpto=6112

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MSB (11 Juli 2006)

Seite 5:
http://www.finder.de/pdf/datenblatt_serie_71.pdf

oder

http://catalog.moeller.net/de/default.asp?Form=6&PRGR=10001000&TYP=


----------

